# Need help with printing on nylon



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

I would like to use my heat press to personalize nylon drawstring backpacks, insulated lunch sacks and polyester backpacks. I have read through many posts regarding the nylon drawstring bags. I would like to try something I saw in the posts - but have a few questions.

Someone posted that they used the Opaque transfer paper to transfer onto the nylon bag. I assume this is the dark transfer paper. My plan is to print kid's names on the bags - so I really want to find a way to create the transfers myself since they will all be different. If I print out some names on the opaque paper and try the heat press to affix them to they nylon - do I have to worry that my test will ruin my machine?

I am worried about the comments about possible melting. If the nylon bag melts - will it melt onto my machine and render it useless? If I place a mouse pad under the area I am imprinting - I assume that will save the bottom plate of my press. Do I have to worry about the top plate since the opaque transfers use parchment paper on top (parchment may be the wrong word, but its that thin paper you place over the transfer).

What about tote bags and such made out of polyester? Same thing I would think.

This was rather wordy, sorry - in summary, I am trying to make sure I won't ruin my heat press if I try opaque paper onto a nylon bag w/a mousepad under the transfer area and parchment paper over the transfer.

Thank you!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a vinyl cutter and heat press vinyl to do nylon bags.If the customer wants a custom Logo, I have them produced at Ace Transfer Company and heat press them on. .... JB


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

To date, I have pressed about 200 Nylon drawstring back sacks by Toppers. These are, for lack of a better term, PLASTIC bags. 

I use HP-V vinyl from heatpressvinyl.com to do this.

Here's my step by step instructions. Not guaranteed to work, but they worked for ME!!!! 

1. Drink a beer....

2. The vinyl says to press at 320 degrees for 10-15 seconds. NO!!! Not with THESE bags! Crank that temp down to about 310 and decrease time to about 8 seconds. 

3. I slide a sheet of poster board in the bag before pressing. This has kept the bag from melting together while pressing.
3b. drink another beer.

4. Let the transfer cool until warm to the touch before peeling. It doesn't have to be COOL, just make sure it's not HOT. 
4b. well, you're waiting ANYWAYS....drink another beer.

5. Peel the transfer, slide out the poster board, lather rinse repeat.
5b. I'm sure you can guess this part....

Now....I have only done single color logo work on the bags this way. I haven't tried multi colors because I noticed that pressing this on the nylon substrate allows the transfer to shrink. Not MUCH, but enough that it would be hell to layer colors consistently. I believe it shrinks because it can't really "grip" the substrate as it would poly/cotton or cotton. There's just no texture there for it to grab on to.

I'm 100% pleased with the results however. If i had to do 2 colors, I would NOT layer them, they would have to be applied at the SAME time, because I shudder to think what re-heating that transfer may do to the finished product. With the lack of grip, it may shrink again or distort somehow. But THAT is an assumption, I haven't tried it to prove it one way or the other yet.

I'm thinking of trying my opaque Laser 1 transfers on these bags at some point, just to see if they'll stick....and if I get around to it, I'll report back with that info for you as well.


----------



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, Bill - I'll be sure to stock up on beer before I start...

I'd like to try the opaque tonight. I only have parchment paper to go over it and not a Teflon Sheet (I just ordered a teflon sheet from imprintables, but it obviously won't be here for a few days). Will I ruin my heat press if I try it with just a parchment paper over the design? I like the idea of the cardboard inside - I'll do that, too. 

I am also contacting Ace to see what their prices and turn around times are to see if I want to try that route. I'll look into Heat press vinyl, too. I love the idea of being able to do it all myself - but it will probably look better to order the transfers.

Thanks!


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I have put the opaque transfers on nylon, works great and yes the parchment will work just be sure to use it in between the layers too. The loose weave of the nylon allows some of the adhesive to seep through.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

jtskidsdesigns said:


> Thanks for all the info, Bill - I'll be sure to stock up on beer before I start...
> 
> I'd like to try the opaque tonight. I only have parchment paper to go over it and not a Teflon Sheet (I just ordered a teflon sheet from imprintables, but it obviously won't be here for a few days). *Will I ruin my heat press if I try it with just a parchment paper over the design?* *I like the idea of the cardboard inside - I'll do that, too.*
> 
> ...


just two things here....

I use ONLY parchment paper, as I can get rolls of it at the grocery store whenever I need it....cheaply. Works great, just doesn't last forever. see: cheaply.....

Don't use CARDBOARD if it's corrugated...use only poster board from the school supply section at the store. Thin, lightweight, and most importantly CHEAP!!!! LOL

I tried using parchment in between the layers of the bag, and while it does work, it's a pain to slide into each bag when doing a run of 100+ The stiffer posterboard worked just fine. 

Don't go CHEAP on your beer though. LOL 

Good luck!


----------



## intothis1 (Jan 17, 2010)

_I use ONLY parchment paper, as I can get rolls of it at the grocery store whenever I need it....cheaply. Works great, just doesn't last forever. see: cheaply....._

Do you mean wax paper from a grocery store?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

intothis1 said:


> _I use ONLY parchment paper, as I can get rolls of it at the grocery store whenever I need it....cheaply. Works great, just doesn't last forever. see: cheaply....._
> 
> Do you mean wax paper from a grocery store?


No...waxed paper and parchment paper are different animals. You can find parchment paper on the baking aisle of your grocery store.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

I totally agree. The main thing to remember when pressing to nylon or anything is to drink beer. Without this step, the transfer just won't transfer properly! But be careful not to get too drunk as you don't want to burn your hand on the heat press. 

When pressing shirts, you have to adjust your beer consumption according to your tolerance. I wonder if you could tell customers that there is a beer surcharge for each shirt you do for them?

On a more serious note, what opaque papers worked best and what temperature time did you try for the nylon bags?


----------



## cristymariel (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi! I was looking for information on heat printing nylon bags and came across your thread. I just ordered 150 6 pack nylon cooler bags and think of heat printing reflective vinyl. It is two colors but are not layered. I've bought cad-cut froms stahls and had trouble with the super film wich says that works great on nylon materials. Do you have some advice on vinyl material, heat pressing and type of beer I should be drinking? (LOL)


----------



## mike9 (Sep 21, 2011)

is it possible to heat opaque dark transfer paper onto nylon? I am looking for the cheapest method that will be somewhat durable. Also anyone know a supplier w/ good bags at a cheap price?


----------



## bbryantj (Aug 25, 2015)

... So about the beer step. Do you find it works better with something light and hoppy, or dark and smooth?


----------

